# 2018 Cruze Headlight Not Working



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If all the components of the lamp dont work it's probably a ground issue. Poor connection causing overheating, damaged terminals, damaged wiring....etc. try swapping the lamps from side to side to verify if it's the lamp wiring or car wiring without using diagnostic tools or measuring anything


----------



## CruzeGorash (Nov 22, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> If all the components of the lamp dont work it's probably a ground issue. Poor connection causing overheating, damaged terminals, damaged wiring....etc. try swapping the lamps from side to side to verify if it's the lamp wiring or car wiring without using diagnostic tools or measuring anything





Ma v e n said:


> If all the components of the lamp dont work it's probably a ground issue. Poor connection causing overheating, damaged terminals, damaged wiring....etc. try swapping the lamps from side to side to verify if it's the lamp wiring or car wiring without using diagnostic tools or measuring anything


Yea im getting my new leds Monday so I will see if ots the bulb if not I will need to find the electrical issue.


----------

